# Tommy 120 C3



## lyndzee (Apr 26, 2011)

Does anyone have any idea where I could purchase a Tommy 120 C3 cage in the US. I have been searching high and low for a great cage that is large enough, easy to clean, safe/sturdy, etc. I think I have found it, but of course I can not find it anywhere in the country. 

http://www.zooplus.com/shop/rodents/cages/rabbit_cage/100_cm_cages/126774


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm curious why do you think this is such a great cage. It doesn't give them alot of room to hop or even sprawl out.

Have you thought of making one out of the NIC panels. All of my bunnies have nice big cheap NIC cages. 

Check out the blog on here that have a bunch of different NIC cages.

Susan


----------



## lyndzee (Apr 26, 2011)

I haven't found a better "store" cage. It is the largest I have seen and seems very easy to clean. I will not do a cage built from the cubes. I know many do that but it is not what I want. I am sorry but I wish cage questions would be answered without the only option being to build a nic cage.


----------



## Yield (Apr 27, 2011)

[align=center]Maybe get a large dog cage and add levels? Might give them more room to hop AROUND instead of just "up and down".

Plus you can just pull out the bottom to clean it.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 28, 2011)

WOW no need to be rude. 

I just asked a question, and I was thinking of the bunny as they do need room to hop and those cages DO NOT allow a bunny to hop.

Have a nice day.

Susan


----------



## Luluznewz (May 9, 2011)

To be totally honest I don't think that's really an appropriate cage for a rabbit. I think it was designed for chinchillas or ferrets. 

NIC girds are certainly not the only option, but in my opinion that cage isnt really either. From my experience rabbits like to run around. Moving up and down ladders doesn't allow them to do any of the things they naturally do. Also, as rabbits age their ability to go up and down steep ramps change. My rabbits love to race around and leap into the air and stuff like that. They couldnt do that in that cage.


----------



## Bluesmaven (May 9, 2011)

I wouldn't put my bunnies in it. I have a large dog cage for my flemmie and a wabbitat cage for my Netherland dwarf and a generic smaller cage for my young flemmie. But they are each out for 4 hours every day until I can divide the rabbit room permanently. Buns gotta run.


----------



## Bunnykinz (May 15, 2011)

:yeahthat: have you considered one of the store made hutches? Such as something along the lines of this? http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000HG7384/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Luv-bunniz (May 15, 2011)

Having had this cage before (not for use with rabbits, granted) I have to say I really wouldn't recommend it, especially for rabbits. I'd use it for a few rats at a push, but the whole cage is not designed for rabbits.


----------



## CB Millicent (May 17, 2011)

Marchioro is an Italian company with a US office in NY. Google their number and they can tell you where to find the cage. 

Another company that makes similar cages is Midwest. They are sold online and at Petsmart. 

My neighbor has a double decker cage from Midwest that she used for her chinchilla. She let me borrow it to try with my rabbit before I bought (they are $250). I found it to be too small, and my 5 pound rabbit had trouble getting up the narrow ramp. It also wasn't nearly as neat to clean as I thought it would be. 

I have a Marchioro Luna cage with the attached nesting box, which she uses as a litter box. You could try looking at that one.


----------



## missyscove (May 17, 2011)

If you like that style of cage, have you considered a leith petwerks cage?
http://www.leithpetwerks.com/indexpage.cfm?category=1
Personally I have an NIC cage but I've heard good things about leith petwerks.


----------



## MatherRabbit (Mar 28, 2013)

The Marchioro 120 is an awesome cage for bunnies! I have 2 of them stacked with a hole cut in the floor of the top one. My bunnies hop up and down without using the ramp at all.

The solid plastic floor is super easy to clean. I use bleach wipes and then wipe that off with wet paper towels.

Gizmo Bunny can take 4 hops from one end to the other. It rolls easily into the bedroom when my daughter comes to visit with her dog.

My larger rabbit can only take 3 hops down the length of the cage, but both bunnies are usually only in the cage to sleep. I we are at home and they are awake, they have the run of the house. I am planning to buy a 3rd level now that there are 2 bunnies in it. They will be able to see out of the windows much easier that way! By the way, the bottom cage is 7-8 years old with minimal signs of wear!


----------



## MatherRabbit (Mar 28, 2013)

Whoops! I forgot to tell you that you can order the cages at Foster's and Smith. (I hope I spelled that right!) They are a lot cheaper if you buy them as single floor units and put them together yourself. Cutting the hole in the floor does require a power tool.


----------

